# hi from england how many more are there of you



## marina1 (Jun 27, 2011)

hello love this site new to knitting would class myself as an adventurous beginner which basically means i try things im not ready for and have to put them down again till i have more experience lol so as much as we are world wide on here and not to make the rest feel left out would love to stick pins in a map of england and see how much we would cover so where are you from im from croydon surrey
hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there I am in Bradford West Yorkshire, I haven't been a member of the forum long but I think it's great in fact I am spending more time on here than I am knitting at the moment lol.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Marina, I'm from Jarrow in the Northeast of England, close to the mouth of the river Tyne. I've been a member of the forum since April 22nd this year. Leonora.


----------



## monicaw (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Marina,You can put another pin on map for Bradford,be interesting to see how many are from each area.
Monica


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

monicaw said:


> Hi Marina,You can put another pin on map for Bradford,be interesting to see how many are from each area.
> Monica


Hi Monica
I don't know if you know of Texere Yarns in Bradford but I received a newletter to say they are having a big sale next saturday and they are giving yarn away as well, I posted the newletter on here in the links section. I am hoping to get there and see what bargains I can get.
Mary


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

marina1 said:


> hello love this site new to knitting would class myself as an adventurous beginner which basically means i try things im not ready for and have to put them down again till i have more experience lol so as much as we are world wide on here and not to make the rest feel left out would love to stick pins in a map of england and see how much we would cover so where are you from im from croydon surrey
> hope to hear from you soon xx


put another pin on your map for me im tammie from belfast, been here a few months and just love this site, spend more time on line than i do off at the moment lol.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, I'm not from England, but I wanted to welcome you, too! If your map is big enough, put a pin in for me in the southeastern US!


----------



## monicaw (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh thank you Mary,I will try get there.I have been few times and spent up on visits. 
Monica


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Marina and welcome to this great forum. I am from Bolton in Greater Manchester.

Pam


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Wish I were there with you all but since I'm not I'll just say welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy it. Una


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Marina and welcome. I'm from Liverpool. You'll love it here. As I'm sure you've already noticed, everybody is so friendly. x
( Could you update your profile and enter your location then people will know where you are when talking to you xx )


----------



## mumsie51 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello

Great idea, hope you have a big map. Please mark me down as from Carnoustie in Angus, quite near Dundee.

mumsie.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Hello Marina, welcome to the site, this is from Saddleworth on the Lancashire/Yorkshire border. Hope you have enough pins and enough space on the map. Have a good day.
Dorabell


----------



## shirleyg (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Marina,

Welcome to the Knitting Club, it is just great and know you will enjoy it. I am from Darlington in the North East of England and joined about 2 weeks ago but have had some lovely contact with knitting friends from all over the globe - enjoy!!! Shirley


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Marina
I live in Bournemouth on the south coast, South London born and bred. This is a wonderful group


----------



## Narrow Boat Knitter (May 13, 2011)

Hi, can you put a pin in Sutton in Ashfield, Nottinghamshire.
Really enjoy this site, so much variation and not always about knitting. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. Chris.


----------



## ValerieD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ambleside in The Lake District, originally from Horwich near Bolton.


----------



## Thats me (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Marina, I'm in Taunton, Somerset but originally from Stratford, east London.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

marina1 said:


> hello love this site new to knitting would class myself as an adventurous beginner which basically means i try things im not ready for and have to put them down again till i have more experience lol so as much as we are world wide on here and not to make the rest feel left out would love to stick pins in a map of england and see how much we would cover so where are you from im from croydon surrey
> hope to hear from you soon xx


Count me as a Liverpudlian Luv,been in USA for 52years but Me heart is still scouser!!!!
GOD BLESS


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi Marina and welcome. I'm from Liverpool. You'll love it here. As I'm sure you've already noticed, everybody is so friendly. x
> ( Could you update your profile and enter your location then people will know where you are when talking to you xx )


Hi missmolly ,I didn't know I had a fellow liverpudlian on here what part r u from ?.I'm from West Derby area
GOD BLESS LUV


----------



## maggie1144 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi All, I'm marg, This is my first time on here ! I asolutely love the site,everyone is so helpful and have some wonderful skills, I'm from Warwickshire.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello Marina1 from London and welcome.

I know that you are going to really love this site. So many interesting and knowledgeable knitters here. They are so helpful with any kntting and crocheting problems.

Hope you have a very nice Sunday.


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

himarina1, i live in bristol uk,so there is one pin you can add to your kpmap.welcome to the gang of knitwitz,ingrid


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Marina,
I live in Newhall Swadlicote, Derbyshire. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Hi there, I was born in Croydon and there a few days ago for my Dad's 90th, now living in Cumbria near Barrow in Furness. I moved out of Croydon about 17 years ago but it still has a big place in my heart and family and friends are still there.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

hi i am from somerset.joined this site this year .am addicted


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

trixpat said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Marina and welcome. I'm from Liverpool. You'll love it here. As I'm sure you've already noticed, everybody is so friendly. x
> ...


Hi Trixpat There are a few of us Liverpudlians on here :-D 
I am in L25


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I'm in deepest, darkest Essex.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Hey, I'm not from England, but I wanted to welcome you, too! If your map is big enough, put a pin in for me in the southeastern US!


I have two children in the Charlotte area!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Carnoustie!!! I've BEEN there! Many years ago, I attended Scottish Country Dancing summer school, at St. Andrews, and we drove to a dance in Carnoustie!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Ho and welcome. am newish as well just a week or so old! I'm from north Devon - out in the sticks! Happy knitting


----------



## pamela Caines (Apr 22, 2011)

camberley .surrey


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi put your pin into Urmston Davyhulme Manchester. anyone else near here ?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

hi - i'm from darlington, UK. i wonder how many of us there are in darlington.

sylvia


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I live in Scarborough in North Yorkshire.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm from near Droitwich,Worcestershire put me on your map please.


----------



## Narrow Boat Knitter (May 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity let us know how many you have on your map. Chris.


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Marina and welcome from N E Hampshire UK. I don't know how many UK members there are but I think the number increases every week.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> trixpat said:
> 
> 
> > missmolly said:
> ...


It usata be L12.. I don't know what it is now 
God Bless Luv


----------



## sandrawyborn (Jun 1, 2011)

I just saw Carnoustie mentioned. That brought back some menories. I have spent many holidays in Carnoustie. I am from Motherwell now living in London. My dad was a golfer so we went to Carnoustie every year so he could play golf.
There were about 12 of us. The dads played golf. Us children did what all children do. Don't know what our mums did as there wasn't many shops.


----------



## shirleyg (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Sylvia,

I live in Darlington, so there are at least two of us :roll:

Cheers, 

Shirley


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I lived in Bury, Cambridgeshire, near Huntingdon. Our daughter was born there. I have been homesick for the UK for 22 years (never homesick for the US when we weren't here). Our daughter lives in London, so we may get over in the future, but sadly it won't be to live there. The closest I will get may be through your posts here. I enjoy seeing where you are all located!


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcpme Marina, I am in Wilmslow, Cheshire


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

My daughter lives very near St Andrews, lovely area.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP.If you do a UK map put a pin in Dundee x


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I Marina welcome to KP. I'm in England, I live in St Helens but am originally from Leeds.

Jan


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Jansk said:


> I Marina welcome to KP. I'm in England, I live in St Helens but am originally from Leeds.
> 
> Jan


My Grandma was born in St Helens. We loved going there finding where she used to live when we were doing our family history. My Great Grandfather had a Barbers shop and we found his very 1st one, just off a picture!!

Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Marina from a bit further west on the Surrey Hampshire border. Enjoy the forum and happy knitting. PurpleV


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Jansk said:


> I Marina welcome to KP. I'm in England, I live in St Helens but am originally from Leeds.
> 
> Jan


I have a niece who lives in St Helens,It's just GREAT to see the name of diff places bein' mentioned.I'll admit, no way r they all familiar to me .but then that's how GOOD friendships start !!!!
GOD BLESS


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Marina,

I'm from Chorlton, Manchester. Just love this site. I've learned so much and added so many free pattern sites since joining I'll just have to live until I'm 150 to get through them all!


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

hi marina welcome to our site. i am from cheadle in cheshire.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

as you can see I live in Northampton


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi christine flo,im not very far from you,im in bristol but originaly from germany fromthe swissborder,lovethis site,happy knitting, ingrid


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome. I am from Edinburgh Scotland but not live in Canada. You will love this forum


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome from the Pacific Northwest - Oregon, USA


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Soooo how is the map doing !!!!


----------



## Artypie (Feb 15, 2012)

Me.Slap bang in the middle of the country here, in south Leicestershire.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Hi Marina, I too am originally from Croydon but I have crept up the country. First of all I moved to Yorkshire but am now living in Cumbria near Barrow in Furness. Love it up here except for the cold and so much rain especially lately. Hope you are enjoying the site, great fun. Irene


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome from Walsall. When I researched my family tree we have originated from London, East Anglia, Lincolnshire, Yorkshire, Lancashire, Shropshire, Staffordshire where I was born which is now classed as West midlands, I am like your UK map.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

I'm from Liverpool Been here(USA) 53 yrs, One of my brothers and his familt jived in Barrow in Furness( wud u mind tellin' me how they got a name like that..
i also usta have an auntie VIOLET Smith and her son Paddy lived in Walsall probably all of her life,Once when me Mum was really sick, all 12 of us where shipped out to different relatives. I was sent to Walsall with one of my brothers .Do they still have a canal there?? I loved my Auntie Vi and Paddy..
GOD BLESS


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

trixpat said:


> I'm from Liverpool Been here(USA) 53 yrs, One of my brothers and his familt jived in Barrow in Furness( wud u mind tellin' me how they got a name like that..
> i also usta have an auntie VIOLET Smith and her son Paddy lived in Walsall probably all of her life,Once when me Mum was really sick, all 12 of us where shipped out to different relatives. I was sent to Walsall with one of my brothers .Do they still have a canal there?? I loved my Auntie Vi and Paddy..
> GOD BLESS


They still have the canal, but there a lot of canalside apartments built alongside now and trips on canal boats. The canal system in the UK is now mainly devoted to the tourist industry with trips and holidays.


----------



## Sausage (Feb 23, 2012)

What a lovely place the United Kingdom is, I was born in Cornwall, at 21yrs moved to the Totnes area in South Devon for over 15yrs, then up to West Yorkshire living under the famous Ilkley Moor for over 12yrs and finally down to The Brecon Beacons in Wales. I can honestly say I have loved every bit of this country that I live in. The different humour took a bit of getting used to,especially in Yorkshire! I was lucky that my Dad was born in South Yorkshire, it gave me a bit of an advantage. Wherever I lived, all the folk were great.
Greetings to you all.
Sausage


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

The canal Way- back -then had high walls on each side, brick I think, but that was all, besides the walkway we took ,
I guess progress happens all over eh???
GOD BLESS


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Sausage said:


> What a lovely place the United Kingdom is, I was born in Cornwall, at 21yrs moved to the Totnes area in South Devon for over 15yrs, then up to West Yorkshire living under the famous Ilkley Moor for over 12yrs and finally down to The Brecon Beacons in Wales. I can honestly say I have loved every bit of this country that I live in. The different humour took a bit of getting used to,especially in Yorkshire! I was lucky that my Dad was born in South Yorkshire, it gave me a bit of an advantage. Wherever I lived, all the folk were great.
> Greetings to you all.
> Sausage


I have been to Torquay in Devon on holiday when I was young. Such a beautiful place. I have also been to Yorks. too, Peterlee and the inlaws come from Mexborough S. Yorks. That holiday we also went to visit my aunt in Swansea, Wales. It was a magnificent holiday we saw lots that time too. I was born in Edinburgh Scotland, came to Canada when I was 10, returned to Scotland when I was 16 and came back to Canada when I was 22. Been here ever since but I think it is time for another visit.


----------

